# Does your Marraige suffer because of Old Hangups?



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

Does your sex life suffer because of hangups about certain sexual acts? What Do , or Don't you want to do and why?
Does it leave you looking to fill these desires or experiences with someone else or are you cool with the fact that it will never happen?


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes. I didn't do a great job of discovering them all. I have some, my husband has some, most of them are quite well rooted and covered up. I occasionally think what it would be like if i could do everything i wanted to do, whether with my husband or another person. While i'm not completely happy about it, i accept that it might never happen, for the most part. I'll stick by my marriage with everything i've got, and try to change (for the better) whatever is possible.


----------



## Bloodymary (Oct 10, 2010)

I wont do anal...done it before...even liked it physically...but it totally grosses me out.

Not into violence...of any kind...due to abuse in the past.

Not into bondage...if you kill me during sex...I'm coming back to haunt you until you die.

And I wont do threesomes...you married me...not me and whomever will take you up on the offer.

A lot but that's it.


Edit...

And if you take a crap on me or piss on me...I'm going to get pretty mad about it.


----------

